# Doe is/was pregnant, now acting like a buck?



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 29, 2011)

My doe Cinnamon started developing an udder over a month ago. My yearling buck had been in with the girls from late Dec till just last week, so I don't exactly when her due date is, but I had written down when I saw her go into heat and the yearling get her. According to that her due date was a week ago tomorrow (150 days). In the last two weeks I have noticed her udder slowly reducing in size, and her acting more and more like a buck. Tonight she was acting VERY strongly like a buck. Trying to pee on her face, pooching her lips and doing that buck cry, mounting the other girls etc.

Any ideas on what is going on?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 29, 2011)

My does act bucky when their hormones are changing in late gestation, but they never try to pee on their faces.  It just a lot of blubbering and mounting.  I'm not sure why her udder would be reducing in size unless she's self nursing or a herd member is nursing from her.

Is this one of the does that you were having a hard time settling?


----------



## Goatmasta (May 29, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> My does act bucky when their hormones are changing in late gestation, but they never try to pee on their faces.  It just a lot of blubbering and mounting.  I'm not sure why her udder would be reducing in size unless she's self nursing or a herd member is nursing from her.
> 
> Is this one of the does that you were having a hard time settling?


Same here some of my does are very bucky at times.  I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (May 29, 2011)

Yes she is one of the ones I have really struggled to get to settle, but not one of the girls that I thought were pregnant and ready to give birth in Jan/Feb. She is 6 and has only given birth once as a yearling, but it was the same with my girl who just gave birth 5 weeks ago, she is 5 and only previously gave birth as a yearling.


----------

